# CR2 woes...



## Scanny2740 (Dec 27, 2017)

Operating System:Mac 10-13 High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):


----------



## clee01l (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

There is a lot missing from your post. 

Why are you dragging CR2s to the desktop?  Where are you  dragging FROM?  Did you import these CR2s into Lightroom?   Do you know about the Export process in LR?
I can think of no scenario that would produce JPEGs from CR2 files by dragging and dropping


----------



## Zenon (Dec 27, 2017)

Me neither.


----------



## Dan Marchant (Dec 29, 2017)

+1 to the above. The OS simply can't convert CR2 to JPG during drag and drop. So either you are dragging JPGs not CR2s or you are using some RAW developing software to create the JPGs. We really need more details on what exactly you are using/doing.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 29, 2017)

Some software, such as Apple Aperture, can drag and drop the jpeg preview.


----------



## Dan Marchant (Dec 29, 2017)

That sounds like it may be what is happening.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 29, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Some software, such as Apple Aperture, can drag and drop the jpeg preview.


Like I said initially, 


clee01l said:


> There is a lot missing from your post.


----------

